# Purina Puppy Chow..



## donna320 (Aug 23, 2009)

My 3 month old is eating 3 times a day..Whe we got him, he had diarrhea ...We took him to the Vet and he gave Raven, Metronidazole 250mgs..
I am out of pills and he has the runs again..Is there a home medicine I could give him, like pepto Bismol?? I used to give my other GSD pepto, but she was much older...


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

I would take him back to the vet. the pup is still a baby and IMO I would think there is something wrong that could cause him to be sick. It could also be something in his food. Puppy chow has a lot of fillers. Food allergies can cause this problem. Not all but alot of pups are allergic to corn (alot of dog foods have corn gluten meal in them)

good luck in trying to figure out what hte problem is


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

If you're worried about the Purina try switching his food to something with better ingredients. Many people recommend looking at dogfoodanalysis.com to get an idea of what are high quality foods with less grains and no corn.

Definitely take the pup back to the vet, though! You do NOT want a pup this young to have diarrhea and risk getting dehydration.


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

Raven,

It very well could be the Whole Grain Wheat in the food causing the diarrhea. I would find an adult food, 24% Protein 14% Fat like CANIDAE or others like it. Some foods can be to rich for many GSD's. You could also try HealthWise by Natura Pet Products. 

HealthWise
http://www.naturapet.com/brands/healthwise.asp

Canidae - http://www.canidae.com/dogs/all_life_stages/dry.html


----------

